# أكبر مجموعة كتب عربيه فى ميكانيكا الإنتاج تحميل مباشر



## honey007 (13 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم
أقدم لكم مجموعة كتب جميلة جدا وباللغه العربيه فى هندسة الإنتاج الميكانيكى وسهولة التحميل وبروابط دائمة ان شاء الله من مكتبة إقرأ دوت نت

قبل التحميل أحب أن أنبهكم بمميزات فى هذه المكتبة الجميلة أنك تستطيع إضافه الكتب التى تحبها الى مكتبتك الخاصه حيث توفر لكم هذه المكتبه زر اضافه بجانب كل كتاب ومن خلال لوحة تحكم عضويتك تجد كل الكتب التى اضفتها لكى تستطيع الرجوع لها فى أى وقت كما هناك مميزات أخرى كثيره كطلب كتاب أو غيره ولكن يجب التسجيل أولا

الكتب

لمحة سريعة عن طرائق التصنيع
لمحة سريعة عن بعض طرائق التصنيع وبشكل موجز

السلامة الصناعية والأمن الصناعي
وصف لأهم مباديء السلامة الصناعية والأمن الصناعي التي يحتاجها المهندسون والفنيون في الصناعات الميكانيكية

المحامل - كراسى المحور - البيرنج - Bearing
يشرح الكتب معلومات مفيدة جداً عن كراسى المحور

تعلم اوتوكاد
هذا الكتاب مخصص لطلبة هندسة التبريد والتكييف

اللحام والقطع بالأكسي استيلين
اللحام والقطع بالأكسي استيلين

الفرق بين منظومة التوصيل بالسائل ومحول العزم
كتاب يبين الفرق بالمكونات والتركيب لمحول العزم والفاصل الزيتي (منظومة التوصيل بالسائل)

مبادىء عمليات تشكيل المعادن
كتاب هندسي مفيد لطلاب هندسة الانتاج

الاهتزازات و الامواج الميكانيكية
ههدا لبكتاب بشرح بطريقة مبسطة بالغة العربية

خفض الكلفة مع رفع الانتاجية في حقن البلاستيك
يشرح بالتفصيل العوامل المؤثرة على الانتاجية في آلات حقن البلاستيك وبالتالي طرق رفع الانتاجية والعوامل التي ستؤثر في كلفة المنتج البلاستيكي من القالب إلى الآلة

الغواصة من التصميم الى التصنيع
الكتاب يتناول مبادىء عمل الغواصة وخطوات التصميم والتصنيع

كيف تكون مهندس ناجح
كيف تكون مهندس ناجح فى حياتك . تعاملك مع المواقف الصعبه اثناء العمل . الاخلاق التى يجب ان يتحلى بها المهندس . اكتساب الخبره . التعامل مع المشكلات . تحليل المشكله .كيف تدير عملك . تحديد المشكله . فريق العمل . ماذا لو كلفت بعمل فوق طاقتك . توصيات هامه للمهندسين قبل العمل كل هذا واكثر سنتعرف عليه

مبادىء عمليات تشكيل المعادن
كتاب خاص بطلاب هندسة الانتاج والميكانيك

ميكانيك النقطة المادية
كتاب مبسط في الميكانيك الكلاسكية مدعم بتمارين تطبيقية محلولة اكثر من 100 تمرين..

اعمال الكريتال
مرجع بتناول الحديد المستخدم فى البواات والأسوار وادوات تصنبعه وانواع لحام المعادن

فن صناعة الاختام باستخدام تقنية الليزر
أول كتاب لتعليم الحفر بالليزر وعمل الاختام والحفر على الدروع والحفر على الكريستال وغيرها من المواد المختلفة خلاصة خبرة 3 سنوات باستخدام ماكينات الحفر الامريكية لتقنية الليزر ايبلوج ماشين EIPLOG MACHINE يمكنك الكتاب من احتراف ماكينات الليزر الامريكية للحفر على الخشب - الاكريليك - الكريستال - الدروع الخشبية - عمل الاختام والحفر على الربر وعمل الاختام الملونة والعادية واختام الامبوز ( بدون حبر)

الفاصل او القابض الكلتش
كتاب عن الفاصل لمحرك السيارة مسميات الاجزاء عراقية

شاسية
التعليق فى السيارات و منظومة التوجة

عالم الغواصات
كتاب يتناول مبادىء عمل الغواصة وطرق تصميمها واهم الغواصات التي تخدم في العالم

سلامة صناعية 2
كتاب من أهم الكتب التى تتحدث عن السلامة فى الصناعة والحذر من المخاطر

التصنيع و الأتمتة و التجميع في الهندسة الميكانيكية
التصنيع و الأتمتة و التجميع في الهندسة الميكانيكية يبين هذا الكتاب الطرق الحديثة للتصنيع بالصور و العناوين و دور الحاسوب و الانظمة التحكمية في عملية التصنيع و الأتمتة مع توضيح انظمة الجودة و المعايير.

أساسيات التحكم
يشرح هذا الكتاب أساسيات التحكم

رسم فنى
الرسم الفنى من أهم الأعمال حيث يقوم الأنسان برسم الشئ الذى يريدة ثم يقوم بعد ذلك بعملة

ميكانيكا إنتاج - علم المواد
علم الإنتاج هو جزئ مهم من ميكانيكا الإنتاج يجب الأهتمام به.

ميكانيكا إنتاج- اختبار المواد
يشرح هذا الكتاب اختبار المواد.

قياسات نظرى
يتناول القياسات بطريقة نظرية حيث يقوم بشرح كامل للقياسات نظريا

تقنية اللحام
يشرح طرق اللحام

تقنية التشكيل
الكتاب يتناول تقنية تشكيل المعادن من ألومنيوم وحديد حتى اللدائن ويتناول درجة حرارة أنصهارها أمكانية تشكيلها وأعادة تصنيعها

ضبط الجودة
هذا الكتاب يتحدث عن الجودة وكيفية البقاء على الجودة وضبطها

قياسات عملى
مهم جدا فهو كتاب من الكتب التى تتحدث عن القياسات

نظم التصنيع
يتحدث عن جميع نظم التصنيع

ورشة التحكم الرقمى بالحاسب
كتاب مهم للتحكم عن طريق الحاسب الألى

ميكانيكا إنتاج
يتحدث هذا الكتاب عن مكانيكا الإنتاج.

ميكانيكا إنتاج 2
كتاب مهم لدى المتخصصين فى الإنتاج


وهناك المزيد والمزيد على هذا الرابط قسم الهندسه الميكانيكية - مكتبة إقرأ دوت نت




mechanical enginnering books , library , rarabic books , download , direct downoald , books , production


----------



## Ahmed_Gamal (20 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا أخى الكريم وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حبيب الل (8 يناير 2013)

شكرا ولكن كيف تجمل


----------



## wasooo (16 يناير 2013)

جزالك الله كل خير


----------



## رياض فن (31 يناير 2013)

شكرا لاكن لا توجد روابط


----------



## رياض فن (31 يناير 2013)

لو سمحت هل تستطيع أن تحمل لنا كتاب اختيار الفولاذ ومعالجته الحرارية


----------

